
40% better single-threaded performance in MariaDB with PGO - luu
http://kristiannielsen.livejournal.com/17676.html
======
sp332
And a followup getting more specific
[http://kristiannielsen.livejournal.com/18168.html](http://kristiannielsen.livejournal.com/18168.html)

Edit: This is all from January, has there been any followup?

